# Shimano Nexave



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

i saw these rods on a Ifish episode today and i was wondering were i could get my hands on some?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I read on another forum that they are rebranded Starlo Stix exclusive to Tackleworld stores - If thats the case, you'll need to go to a tackle world store.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got one that I bought from Tackleworld a few years back.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah I got one from tackle world a few years back, low end jobs, but do the job. Cost me about $40 on special from memory.

My sons first graphite rod I bought him from memory.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

RackRaider said:


> i saw these rods on a Ifish episode today and i was wondering were i could get my hands on some?


Lol, you too? I was on the internet searching "Nexus" and could not find anything, now I know what they are called I will have to check them out at tacklworld.

Dan


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

hahaha  exactly what i was doing and all that was appearing were bike gears, took me i while to find the right spelling

For the people who have owned them, how are they?


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Its a good little rod.
Certainly no complaints.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Solid little stick, other rods twice the price stay at home when chasing bass.


----------

